# North East Pet and Exotic Animal Show!



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I am assisting in organising the North East Pet and Exotic Animal Show this year! It should be a great day out and very family orientated. 

Sunday 16th August 2015 (Times to be confirmed).

Longfield School
Longfield Road
Darlington 
DL3 0HT

Building on the previous shows organised by the North East International Herpetological Society, this show is set for going from strength to strength.

This year it will be a show not only for exotic animals, but for all small pets - everything from birds, hamsters, rabbits, hedgehogs, fish, snakes, lizards, tarantulas - everything small and handlable!

You can bring along your pet and enter it into the show! The animals will be judged by people who have a passion for animals, come along and see if your pet can win its class! Even if you don't have any animals you want to show then still come along and meet lots of lovely animals and just have a great day out then come along and bring your family and friends!

There will be lots of other things going on throughout the day so come along and have a great time!

Watch this space for further details about all the exciting things we have lined up for you!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

We have confirmed prices for entry - £2 for adults, £1 for children and £5 per family - 2 adults and 2 children.

If you would like to enter any animals in classes it is 50p a class.

We hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

